# Vape Bands



## Cespian (15/1/16)

Hey Everyone.

Anyone know where I can get Vape Bands in CPT? VapeShop in Canal Walk has a few but the colours do not go with my style (they are brown, rasta colours and yellow). Went to VapeMob in Long Street and the dude claims that they might be getting them in soon, but no guarantees when (not listed on their website either). I also checked at Vaporize - none. 

Makes no sense to order online as I don't see the sense in paying +- R99 for shipping on an item that costs R10 to R20. Preferably looking for a Red band, otherwise black will be ok too (Red with black writing will be perfecto). 

Example of item below:




Bedanke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

I haz a red one for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

I was at Lung Candy a while back, run by @Maxxis on this forum
Know what you mean about picking a colour. Lol. I probably spent more time picking the colour of the band than some of the items I chose

Fortunately, he had a whole bucket of bands of all colours. Including black and white.
I ended up getting a white one,

Bonus is you get to choose a free band with any tank you buy. Nice touch.

Pity he is in JHB for your sake.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (15/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> I haz a red one for you



 seriously? Would you be that kind to sell it to me? And only if you really really don't need it anymore...


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

Sell? No

Give! Yes

I imported a couple and there happens to be a red one in batch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cespian (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> I was at Lung Candy a while back, run by @Maxxis on this forum
> Know what you mean about picking a colour. Lol. I probably spent more time picking the colour of the band than some of the items I chose
> 
> Fortunately, he had a whole bucket of bands of all colours. Including black and white.
> ...



Haha, guess we have that "particularness" in common. A real pity indeed... Since I changed professions a year ago, I no longer travel (beauty of working remotely)... but now I wish I was still making the bi-monthly trip to JHB.


----------



## Cespian (15/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Sell? No
> 
> Give! Yes
> 
> I imported a couple and there happens to be a red one in batch



You are too kind mi-lady. I shall drop you a PM in the morning to make arrangements (straight after I get my daughter to Art School)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

